# We tape different in the uk MESH, Please click im new and wonna chat about it.



## Lewis uk taper (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, so in the uk everyone and I mean everyone tapes like this... or at least with this system but maybe in slightly different orders depending on the person but in a nut shell... 

1.Mesh tape the flat
2.1st coat flats with 60 minute quick set filler 
2.flex or bead the windows (your choice) with 60 minute filler 
3. 2nd coat flats with 10inch (unless you're a hand taper obvs) 
4. Put on internals with bazooka, roller and either angle head or flusher (up to you) 
5. Then final coat everything when it's dry 
6. Sand 

We only use one type of mud, I know a lot of you in the US and Canada seem to use different kinds of mud for different things but that's unheard of over here in the uk

We usually use either bags of quick sand british gypsum, arrow, tubs of knuf, tubs of British gypsum, or another brand that I can't think of the name. 

But we will pick one brand of aims or the brand that the site you are working on requires (usually british gypsum) and use that right the way through the taping process.... 

We never have any cracks but that might be because most houses in the uk are traditional build so it's usual block work with the odd stud wall here and there... and the block work will have boards stuck to it for us to tape on most cases (dot and dabbed).

Anyway I was just curious why you lot (us and canda) don't use mesh tape for flats... it's a lot quicker, you can do a relatively big house on your own in 3 days (not sanded as well obvs) or if there is two of you then you can get it taped up in 2 days.

Also it doesn't make sense to me that you would use mesh to fix cracks but not for general taping? A crack is a week point and if you think paper tape is stronger why would you not use paper tape on a crack instead of mesh tape? 

The paper tape on flat joints just seems like a lot of extra faff to me.... so just curious on your reasons for loving paper tape so much.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Your way is interesting, i don't know why guys use mesh on cracks in US i personally use fibafuse max.


----------



## Lewis uk taper (9 mo ago)

Mjaw said:


> Your way is interesting, i don't know why guys use mesh on cracks in US i personally use fibafuse max.


I've never used it or felt it but from what I've seen or can tell from photos isn't fiberfuse kinda a cross between paper tape and mesh tape? It's basically non existent in the uk.


----------



## David Webb (Jul 23, 2015)

2 in 1 lets say

Enviado desde mi M2006C3MG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Lewis uk taper said:


> I've never used it or felt it but from what I've seen or can tell from photos isn't fiberfuse kinda a cross between paper tape and mesh tape? It's basically non existent in the uk.


Yes that a pretty good explanation of it, order some and check it out.


----------



## endo.alley (8 mo ago)

Mesh tape cracks always on flat joints. We use a bazooka and proper taping mud and proper tape for our taping of flats and angles. Then a light weight mud which has less adhesion, but also less shrinkage for fill coat and finish coat of joints.


----------



## Lewis uk taper (9 mo ago)

endo.alley said:


> Mesh tape cracks always on flat joints. We use a bazooka and proper taping mud and proper tape for our taping of flats and angles. Then a light weight mud which has less adhesion, but also less shrinkage for fill coat and finish coat of joints.



Well it doesn't crack... that's my point, everyone in the uk does and that is the standard right the way across the uk? The only place people get problems is the internals angles tbf I'd they get hair line cracks from using blowers to dry it to quick... 

But all new builds in the uk come with a ten year warranty which covers that so it's gotta be a good standard of work. 

I just don't get why people think it cracks then use it on repairs.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

if you use mesh and regular mud its likely going to crack. fast set has proven to hold mesh very well for me. usually i just use it on patches though.


today i worked from 8-4 with an hour lunch. i taped, bedded, skimmed, and sprayed lace texture on the ceiling in a 16x16 room addition. in the morning ill sand it and get paid. i work alone now, and normally just do repair work, so its all hand tape and pan knife work these days. i could have used mesh(since i was using all fast set) on the flats but i have more confidence in paper. normally i dont like using fast set on entire new projects/rooms. i feel regular mud gives a better finished product. today was out of norm for me and a rush job. im too old for that crap. lol

what kind of textures do you apply over there in UK Lewis? we have many here. stomped, stomp n drag, skip trowel, popcorn, orange peel. swirls, sand coat texture, Spanish lace...........................


----------



## endo.alley (8 mo ago)

Lewis uk taper said:


> Well it doesn't crack... that's my point, everyone in the uk does and that is the standard right the way across the uk? The only place people get problems is the internals angles tbf I'd they get hair line cracks from using blowers to dry it to quick...
> 
> But all new builds in the uk come with a ten year warranty which covers that so it's gotta be a good standard of work.
> 
> I just don't get why people think it cracks then use it on repairs.


People think mesh tape cracks because it does crack. I have seen numerous houses taped with mesh where all joints had a hairline crack. Even when bedded got in setting compound or plaster.
It stands to reason n since the majority of a mesh taped joint is covered with air. So any hairline crack shows up. A paper taped joint is solidly covered.


----------

